

HOW TO:Set up a Ruby based DNS Server - shaggy_prime
http://blog.dharanasoft.com/

======
chrisbroadfoot
Why the hell would you use this over djbdns?

<http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html>

~~~
stock_toaster
Or NSD, or PowerDNS, or even Bind9...

------
hrasm
NIH much?

